# Shitty Pixel Art Thread 2: The Reawakeningishening



## CeeDee (Feb 5, 2017)

Yeah, uh, request pixelart.
I'll start working on requests I get tomorrow, but I'd like to take the requests in advance. 
Requests will be of my choice, not all of them will be done, etc

First Thread.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 5, 2017)

Pixel Vinny! Pixel Vinny!


----------



## rikumax25! (Feb 5, 2017)

smea flipping the Nintendo building? too much maybe


----------



## Edrian (Feb 5, 2017)

me :3


----------



## Alex119098 (Feb 5, 2017)

Can you do a New Nintendo 3DS with the homebrew logo on the screen?


----------



## Boogieboo6 (Feb 5, 2017)

Pixelize my avatar!


----------



## CeeDee (Feb 5, 2017)

Uhm, crap. Forgot I'd be busy today. May not be able to do requests just yet.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Feb 5, 2017)

Scrooge!


----------



## BlueFox gui (Feb 5, 2017)

PLEASE DO ON OF ME WE ARE FRIENDS RIGHT???? PLIZ GIMMIE PLIIIIIIIIIIZ


----------



## CeeDee (Feb 9, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Pixel Vinny! Pixel Vinny!


Took too long. Here's a vinscute.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 9, 2017)

Thanks, Using it now.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Feb 9, 2017)

CeeDee said:


> Took too long. Here's a vinscute.
> 
> View attachment 77622


MAN ITS SO CUTE


----------



## CeeDee (Feb 10, 2017)

bump because bored


----------



## BlueFox gui (Feb 10, 2017)

CeeDee said:


> bump because bored


I WILL KILL YOU AN EAT YOUR SOUL IF YOU DONT DRAW SOME AWESOME PIXEL ART FOR ME.. pliz


----------



## CeeDee (Feb 10, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> I WILL KILL YOU AN EAT YOUR SOUL IF YOU DONT DRAW SOME AWESOME PIXEL ART FOR ME.. pliz


Didn't I do you last thread?

I'll see.


----------



## x65943 (Feb 10, 2017)

pixel tempy, ala the creepy tempy that is currently my avatar.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Feb 10, 2017)

CeeDee said:


> Didn't I do you last thread?
> 
> I'll see.


you do one of vinscool and now do it again, why you can't do another for me? ¬¬
BECAUSE IM BRAZILIAN?


----------



## x65943 (Feb 10, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> you do one of vinscool and now do it again, why you can't do another for me? ¬¬
> BECAUSE IM BRAZILIAN?


I did the vinny last time because I'm a thread thief. CeeDee did it this time.


----------



## CeeDee (Feb 10, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> you do one of vinscool and now do it again, why you can't do another for me? ¬¬
> BECAUSE IM BRAZILIAN?


I'm pretty sure I didn't do two for Vins...


x65943 said:


> pixel tempy, ala the creepy tempy that is currently my avatar.


...that might be hard. I'll see.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Feb 10, 2017)

CeeDee said:


> I'm pretty sure I didn't do two for Vins...
> 
> ...that might be hard. I'll see.


why you are so evil with me? 
BECAUSE IM BRAZILIAN?


----------



## CeeDee (Feb 10, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> why you are so evil with me?
> BECAUSE IM BRAZILIAN?


I don't hate Brazilians. 
I just already did you some pixel art. 
Heck, if you're gonna requst anything, at least request something different that last time.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Feb 10, 2017)

CeeDee said:


> I don't hate Brazilians.
> I just already did you some pixel art.
> Heck, if you're gonna requst anything, at least request something different that last time.


glaceon pliz is one of my favorite pokémon, for real eevee and evolutions ARE MY FAVORITE POKÉMON I LOVE ALL THIS CUTIE THINGS but draw glaceon plox?


----------



## CeeDee (Feb 10, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> glaceon pliz is one of my favorite pokémon, for real eevee and evolutions ARE MY FAVORITE POKÉMON I LOVE ALL THIS CUTIE THINGS but draw glaceon plox?


I'll see.


----------



## CeeDee (Feb 10, 2017)

have an @Edrian


----------



## YugamiSekai (Feb 10, 2017)

My profile pic? :3


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Feb 10, 2017)

Scrooge please!


----------



## Mazamin (Feb 10, 2017)

Me please!


----------



## MartyDreamy (Feb 10, 2017)

Nyeh, Just do a Shego pixel art and I'm happy. (pwease <3) :3
Luv you
bye


----------



## CeeDee (Feb 14, 2017)

Disregarded all requests. Have a poorly shaded @LuxerWap.


----------



## CeeDee (Feb 15, 2017)

Shitty pixelart made even shittier - now i have to follow pallete limits.

(featuring:
@CeeDee
@LuxerWap
@VinsCool
& @ihaveamac )





What would this be called?
CeeDeeventures?
Fur-gotten Tales?
Temper Tantrum?
The Cute Squad?
CeeDee & Friends in: Complete and Utter Pandemonium?


----------



## BlueFox gui (Feb 15, 2017)

CeeDee said:


> Shitty pixelart made even shittier - now i have to follow pallete limits.
> 
> (featuring:
> @CeeDee
> ...


DOKI DOKI FURRY


----------



## CeeDee (Feb 15, 2017)

Have some more @LuxerWap. And also me.


----------



## x65943 (Feb 15, 2017)

CeeDee said:


> Have some more @LuxerWap. And also me.


pixel "request" thread


----------



## CeeDee (Feb 15, 2017)

x65943 said:


> pixel "request" thread


No one's requesting anything. 

So I do the things I want to sprite.. 

And that just happens to be a shit ton of Luxer sprites.


----------



## YugamiSekai (Feb 15, 2017)

CeeDee said:


> No one's requesting anything.


I requested one on my profile pic :|


----------



## x65943 (Feb 15, 2017)

CeeDee said:


> No one's requesting anything.
> 
> So I do the things I want to sprite..
> 
> And that just happens to be a shit ton of Luxer sprites.


pixel vins doing a kawaii pose on a car




It's a discord in-joke.
(plz dnt kill me vinscool)


----------



## CeeDee (Feb 15, 2017)

x65943 said:


> pixel vins doing a kawaii pose on a car
> It's a discord in-joke.
> (plz dnt kill me vinscool)





Best I got.


----------



## x65943 (Feb 15, 2017)

CeeDee said:


> View attachment 78377
> Best I got.


Haha, good enough d:

You got me there, you fulfilled the criteria.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Feb 15, 2017)

CeeDee said:


> What would this be called?



Pixel Park Pals.
CeeDee and The Pixels.
Any arrangement of Roman numerals (C,V,I,L)
C.I.V.L Pixel.
F.U.R. Tempixel/Tempixels.
Super Pixel Guys.
Please Insert CeeDee-ROM.
Phour Phurry Pixel Pals?


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 15, 2017)

x65943 said:


> pixel vins doing a kawaii pose on a car
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rofl I remember that from the cringe dump thread I posted 
It was a fun night in the voice chat too haha


----------



## Vipera (Feb 15, 2017)

Can I have a pink otter barfing a rainbow on top of a blue stickman? Also make the stickman gay if possible.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Feb 15, 2017)

CeeDee said:


> View attachment 78377
> Best I got.


MAN WE CAN HACK MARIO KART SNES TO DO THAT


----------



## MartyDreamy (Feb 15, 2017)

CeeDee said:


> No one's requesting anything.


I request a Shego-Pixel version :v


----------



## BlueFox gui (Feb 15, 2017)

im having "progress"
since i tried to edit the pallets.... and no results


----------



## CeeDee (Feb 16, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> im having "progress"
> since i tried to edit the pallets.... and no results


I'd suggest looking into a SMK specific tool. 

Worth noting that pairs of characters share palletes, and Mario and Luigi share a few tiles.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Feb 16, 2017)

Do pixel panda, that one that keeps showing up on every page saying NDS-card.com GBATemp #1 sponser.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Feb 16, 2017)

CeeDee said:


> I'd suggest looking into a SMK specific tool.
> 
> Worth noting that pairs of characters share palletes, and Mario and Luigi share a few tiles.


don't existe any tool for mario kart pallet, i need to search manually the values of the pallet and import into the rom with external files


----------



## CeeDee (Feb 16, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> don't existe any tool for mario kart pallet, i need to search manually the values of the pallet and import into the rom with external files


Would this page or this tool help?


----------



## AutumnWolf (Feb 16, 2017)

Can you make a pixel version of me?


----------



## BlueFox gui (Feb 16, 2017)

CeeDee said:


> Would this page or this tool help?


this is the tool what im using, but the tool shows all the pallets on the game, so i need to find the pallets values from mario and put in this program to do the thing


----------



## CeeDee (Feb 16, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> this is the tool what im using, but the tool shows all the pallets on the game, so i need to find the pallets values from mario and put in this program to do the thing


I'll try to look into it later.


----------

